# Fertilising sphagnum



## Happyfarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey guys.

Planning on a outdoor grow this season in big pots. I have some organic composted chicken manoure 3-1-2 which im gonna mix in with the sphagnum.

How much do you think i should put in the soil in lets say a 100liter pot? And do you think i should mix other ingredients in aswell? like kelp meal etc.
Havent tried manoure directly in pots before.

Any advice would be appriciated


----------



## barefootgardenz (Feb 24, 2017)

Poultry scat is a really amazing addition to any herb grow. There is something special about it that truly increases flavor/aroma complexity and intensity. You don't need a lot, but done right, you can use it as a main ingredient in your mix.

I'd start with a smaller portion.. if your pot is 100l, Id go something like 40% peat moss, 30% perlite(or pumice, ditomite, lava rock, rich hulls, etc, and 30% composted chicken manure. You could and should skew these ratios until you find a consistency you are happy with. You will need to add some amendments to that, not much, composted chicken manure is stacked pretty good usually.

If it were me, I'd probably start with 1 or two heaping cups of kelp meal for 100l of base mix.

Other amendments I'd opt for.. oyster shell, crustacean meal, glacial rock dust, gypsum, greensand, bone mean(fish is my fav), alfalfa, nettle, plenty of choices!

To make it easier, you could probably find tested and proven mixtures of these amendments... add maybe two-three cups per 100l. Don't forget a mix like that would need to be composted before use.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2017)

I think that you are going to find that you want to add a lot of other things.  I would suggest that you find and follow a good tried and true organic soil recipe.  This is not something that you are probably going to want to just throw things in willy-nilly.  Different organic substances have different N-P-K and break down at different rates.  for instance you would be in trouble if you only used slow break down N for example.  Good organic soil will have a dozen or more ingredients.

You are also going to want to make up your soil mixture and let it cook for at least a month before you use it.  Do not put plants into soil that has not cooked--you will burn the @#$% out of them.  

There are some good recipes in the organic section.  I have found the following books very helpful also:  "True Living Organics", Teaming with Nutrients", and "Teaming with Microbes".


----------



## Happyfarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 25, 2017)

I like lots of Lime


----------



## Happyfarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

If i were to use just the chicken manoure in the spaghnum and then just use normal organic fertiliser when watering, how much of the manoure would you recommend to put in ? As said its 3-1-2

Would you also put extra dolomit into the mix? thats what i got atm. Manoure and lime.

If i let it cook for 1 month it should be fine right?


----------



## barefootgardenz (Mar 1, 2017)

I would give it a test run before you mix up a lot of it. Start with something like 2 parts peat : 1 part chicken manure. Manures are usually considered "salty" meaning there might be plenty of calcium and magnesium already there. Not knowing what elements are there makes it tough to say if you should or shouldn't add the lime. If I were you, I'd skip the lime and just supplement with something as a top dressing or a liquid if needed.


----------



## Happyfarmer (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for replys. 

I know there's 100's of different brands of nutrients. I have found that all relating to cannabis seems heavily overpriced. So i found this one (http://bionutria.dk/da-DK/HAVEN/VAeksthusgoedning/Bio-De-Luxe-4-1-6-5L.aspx)  which is fairly priced and allowed in organic cultures. What's your take on this? 

I will probably mix my spagnum with some chicken manoure and some compost and water with this during the season. Maybe i'll finish with a fertiliser with more P during the flowering period.


----------



## Happyfarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2017)

I could not get any info about this product up in English--think the link you posted is in Dutch (?).  When I changed to English, I could not find the product.

Also, even if you think they are somewhat expensive (I personally think most products are reasonably priced for what you get), you are better off getting a fertilizer formulated for cannabis.  What exactly does "allowed in organic cultures" mean?  Is it organic or not?  Is it heavily chelated?


----------

